# Best place to pick up a 2nd hand Brompton?



## Sara_H (28 Jul 2013)

We've decided to invest in a Brompton. We've had a Decathlon Hoptown 5 for just over a year and found it to be a very useful and versatile bike and think having two would be a good plan, for taking on weekends away etc.

I've decided on a Brompton, preferably an M6R or H6R. I've been on the lookout on Ebay but they don't seem to go for bargain prices!
I was wondering if anyone had any top tips for Brompton buying? Things to look out for when Brompton buying? Any sites known for good quality, well priced Brommies?

If I don't pick one up before the next Ride to work scheme then I'll probably buy new on the scheme - but not sure how it will work as an M6R seems to come in at just over £1000 - the limit for the scheme.


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Jul 2013)

FLEABAY?


----------



## Sara_H (28 Jul 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> FLEABAY?


 
Every man and his dog's bidding on the ebay Bromptons - no bargains to be had there. I'm also quite worried about buying stolen bikes. Theres an M6R advertised on Gumtree at the moment, but the photo's are the same as an ebay seller who seems to be unrelated to the gumtree seller. 
Its a good price, but don't want to fork out the money and find the bike belongs to someone else.


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Jul 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Every man and his dog's bidding on the ebay Bromptons - no bargains to be had there. I'm also quite worried about buying stolen bikes. Theres an M6R advertised on Gumtree at the moment, but the photo's are the same as an ebay seller who seems to be unrelated to the gumtree seller.


 
That's always the risk with any second hand item though isn't it? All you can do is check out the sellers feedback, quality of their listing, and probe their knowledge of the bike.

If they sound sketchy/clueless then leave it alone. I think it's easy enough to sort the wheat from the chaff nowadays IME.

FWIW I've always considered Gumtree to be the haven of scumbags nowadays, and it sounds like the Gumtree seller you mention has simply nicked the ebay sellers pics to advertise his/her own bike, which begs the question of integrity IMO.

You are of course looking to buy at peak time as well don't forget, so bargains for a niche product will always be scarce.

Good luck though, hope you get sorted


----------



## Sara_H (28 Jul 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> That's always the risk with any second hand item though isn't it? All you can do is check out the sellers feedback, quality of their listing, and probe their knowledge of the bike.
> 
> If they sound sketchy/clueless then leave it alone. I think it's easy enough to sort the wheat from the chaff nowadays IME.
> 
> ...


 
The think is, I'm wondering if I should just buy new. The bikes obviously hold their price well, so with the bike to work scheme I won't be that much worse off, and also wont risk buying a stolen bike that way.

Obviously, if I come across a good 2nd hand bargain thats trustworthy, thats preferable.


----------



## srw (28 Jul 2013)

I sold a 12-year old 5-speed Brompton with about 20,000 miles on the clock and one of the less essential struts completely rusted through on this forum for about half the price of a new 3-speed. I probably could have got more for it through other channels.

2nd-hand Brompton bargains just don't exist - they last for ever and are deservedly popular.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Jul 2013)

There's always goinggoingbike


----------



## Diggs (28 Jul 2013)

GregCollins said:


> There's always goinggoingbike


+1


----------



## seadragonpisces (28 Jul 2013)

£1000 on the C2W scheme doesnt really matter. you arent supposed to go over that but you can work around it. I got my Brompton Barcelona for £1200 plus also bought some eazy wheels. I paid the excess so that the quote send to Cyclescheme was still 1k. You can really get any bike you want, doesnt matter (bought mine through Fudges Cycles).


----------



## shouldbeinbed (29 Jul 2013)

I've been considering the same but have drawn a total blank.
My Birdy has an expensive repair needed @ 12 years old, multi modal commuting links improve for me but only for a Brommy size fold & I'm in a battle of wills over bike facilities at work & want my bike kept safer.

Their market prestige, cost of motoring and kick started by the congestion charge in London means they are an instant classic and command a hefty premium as a second hander that makes buying new on shop credit (if you've no c2w) viable for ease of spreading payment & the peace of mind reasons, also the new brakes seem better and certainly look less antiquated than earlier years - trivial maybe but..... 

A big thing to ask yourself is are you going for a Brompton because of the *hype* or do you really need a bike to fold so small regularly? Other good folders can cost a lot less, last very well and ride as nicely if not better, but are less compact when closed- though often not by much & not a deal breaker if they're being slung in the boot of a car rather than going on the bus or train at rush hour.


----------



## JC4LAB (29 Jul 2013)

My view is dont bother and buy new as it false economy.buying at the prices you see them go far on Ebay etc..As an owner of one for user.for ten years. I have found it an expensive pet with more servicing needs than a full size bike (..I spend £70- £80 a year on it on tyres. chains ,spockets ,Wheel truing etc .These wear out a lot quicker,Chances are that a big service may be due on it if buying second hand..Finding a LBS nearby famliar with brompton servicing may not be that easy if something needs doing to it.....


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (29 Jul 2013)

Sara_H said:


> If I don't pick one up before the next Ride to work scheme then I'll probably buy new on the scheme - but not sure how it will work as an M6R seems to come in at just over £1000 - the limit for the scheme.


 
My custom M6R was £3 short of the 1k limit on the cycle to work scheme and I pay out about £92 a month for the pleasure of it. I didn't get the colourscheme I really wanted as I was too cheap to shell out another £60 for paint on top of £100 for a bag and more money for the widget to hold it and also eazy wheels. Like seadragonpisces said up there ^ you can get the 1k voucher and add your own money to it.


----------



## StuartG (29 Jul 2013)

Hmmm looking around I could get close to what I paid new in 2006 for my M3L.
Sure hold their prices better than cars ...


----------



## CopperBrompton (30 Jul 2013)

They hold their value phenomenally well, and as smokey said, you're buying at the time of maximum demand - a real British summer! I doubt you'll find bargains anywhere at the moment.

I trust the Brick Lane suggestion was a joke: a huge proportion of bikes sold there are stolen. Gumtree is not as bad, but definitely ask for proof of purchase and/or knowledge of the bike. Google the mobile number given in ads there to see what else they are selling ...


----------



## Night Train (31 Jul 2013)

I was really lucky with the two Bromptons I've bought, Arch's one was on Ebay and I went to see it and made a cash offer a littl over the starting bid after umming and arrring a lot. The seller agreed and the deal was done. My one was via Arch's work colleague who was selling a worn out and not properly working Brom.
Both were between £200-£250 though mine needed a fair bit of repair. Fortunately I have been able to do everything in house.

I still look at Broms on Ebay but they are not going cheap at all. Even the used accessories are a bit costly.


----------



## crossd (6 Aug 2014)

Sara_H said:


> We've decided to invest in a Brompton. We've had a Decathlon Hoptown 5 for just over a year and found it to be a very useful and versatile bike and think having two would be a good plan, for taking on weekends away etc.
> 
> I've decided on a Brompton, preferably an M6R or H6R. I've been on the lookout on Ebay but they don't seem to go for bargain prices!
> I was wondering if anyone had any top tips for Brompton buying? Things to look out for when Brompton buying? Any sites known for good quality, well priced Brommies?
> ...


Hi we are selling a vintage 5 speed beautiful immaculate well loved brompton for £500.00 ono we are in glasgow but could get delivered ? selling due to knee replacement surgery


----------



## crossd (6 Aug 2014)

Brompton (vintage) folding bike. Yellow. New M type handle bar with new 5speed Sturmey Archer Gears. Version R. Steel frame. Front and rear luggage block and rack with wheels. Standard saddle height. reflectors and old dynamo. excellent condition. fully serviced well loved careful lady owner. Yellow.


----------



## Sara_H (7 Aug 2014)

crossd said:


> Hi we are selling a vintage 5 speed beautiful immaculate well loved brompton for £500.00 ono we are in glasgow but could get delivered ? selling due to knee replacement surgery


Oh thank you, but I have a Brompton now though it's currently in the bike shop awaiting repairs after my recent hit and run!


----------



## dunxmac (18 Aug 2014)

crossd said:


> Hi we are selling a vintage 5 speed beautiful immaculate well loved brompton for £500.00 ono we are in glasgow but could get delivered ? selling due to knee replacement surgery


Hi,

Is this still for sale? Are the 5 gears in the hub? Do you have any more pictures? How 'vintage' is vintage? I'm in Edinburgh - could collect. Thanks, Duncan


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Sep 2014)

crossd said:


> Hi we are selling a vintage 5 speed beautiful immaculate well loved brompton for £500.00 ono we are in glasgow but could get delivered ? selling due to knee replacement surgery


I think that confirms the remarkable extent to which they hold their value.

My 5 speed cost me £650 about 15 years ago.

Compare that to a car that loses a substantial percentage as soon as it drives a yard off the showroom floor.


----------

